#ubuntu-sv 2011-02-18
<Sam___> join #gti5500
#ubuntu-sv 2012-02-16
<ludwin01> hola mundo!
<ludwin01> nadie por aqui?
#ubuntu-sv 2012-02-17
<ludwin01> hola a todos
#ubuntu-sv 2016-02-17
<jrab66> Hola
